
The NIMO Tube: Rarest and Most Dangerous Digital Display of All Time - retSava
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmWg7CtN0Ac
======
retSava
For all of us that are delighted by nixie tubes, here's another nice thing to
like. Beautiful!

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimo_tube](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimo_tube)

This was the best video I found on youtube to show this tube off.

